# New Honda HS720AM



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

I just completed a too-long search for a single stage machine and purchased the 720AM. The goal of my search was a machine that was lighter and easier-to-store than my old Ariens824, and the #1 priority was to reliably move snow every single time I need it.

I was drawn to the Simplicity 1222ee, but despite the name, it wasn't as simple as some others. The electric chute rotation was cool, but it looked like a failure mechanism and was no mechanical failsafe if the electric motor failed. I also liked the Husqvarna ST151 because it was the most compact (length-wise) and had a light like the Simplicity. On further research, the leading complaint on Husqvarna was failure of the light. Finally was the the Toro 721 which seemed comparable to the Honda, but I found the Toro to feel somewhat bulky, harder to maneuver, and maybe slightly harder to pull out from beside the car where it will be stored in the winter. 

I decided on the simplest models -- recoil start (to save weight) and manual rotation (to eliminate a failure more). That essentially put me at Toro and Honda. I only briefly looked at Ariens. The local dealers who carried them all recommended other brands for some reason. I strongly considered the remote chute rotation models, but I couldn't get answers I liked for what happens if the mechanisms fail. Manual rotation is less convenient, but it's hard to imagine how it could fail.


The deciding touch for Honda was the dealer who had a collection of used snowblowers on a warehouse sale. I got to pull start some Toro and Honda machines that were several years old. I couldn't believe the difference. The Toros started of course -- a couple on first pull and a couple on the 2nd pull -- without much difficulty. . . . But the Hondas -- even 10 years old -- were SO easy to start. All started on the first pull, and there was no reason to pull hard.

That pretty much sold me on Honda (along with the awesome reputation of Honda engines), so the 720AM is on the way. I hope I'll have it this week and the garage will be all set for winter.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

coachDOC said:


> I just completed a too-long search for a single stage machine and purchased the 720AM. The goal of my search was a machine that was lighter and easier-to-store than my old Ariens824, and the #1 priority was to reliably move snow every single time I need it.
> 
> I was drawn to the Simplicity 1222ee, but despite the name, it wasn't as simple as some others. The electric chute rotation was cool, but it looked like a failure mechanism and was no mechanical failsafe if the electric motor failed. I also liked the Husqvarna ST151 because it was the most compact (length-wise) and had a light like the Simplicity. On further research, the leading complaint on Husqvarna was failure of the light. Finally was the the Toro 721 which seemed comparable to the Honda, but I found the Toro to feel somewhat bulky, harder to maneuver, and maybe slightly harder to pull out from beside the car where it will be stored in the winter.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the nice new machine, best of luck with it!


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Congrats on the new Honda...have fun


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice machine, congrats. I'll admit it's on my short list for a replacement to my ever aging Craftsman single stage. The HS720 will give you many years of awesome service.


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Very nice machine, congrats. I'll admit it's on my short list for a replacement to my ever aging Craftsman single stage. The HS720 will give you many years of awesome service.


I'm pretty sure it's exactly what I need. I'll know for sure once the snow flies, but I've little doubt this thing will do nicely! It's the narrowest in its class (albeit only by an inch). It's longer than most other single-stages, but it's 11" shorter than the Ariens 824 was. And without remote chute and electric start, it's also the lightest in its class.


----------



## Buzz78 (Oct 4, 2015)

CoachCDC did you have to pay freight and pdi for the machine, and if so, if so you mind telling me how much? I believe you are in Canada? How was your dealer experience? I live in GTA west.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

I have to admit I am intrigued by the Honda single stage due to its light nimble design and the fact that it takes up less space. Not to mention a cost effective and reliable machine. I have however always held back mostly because 1. sometimes we get over 1ft of snow and 2.The snow plow piles up heavy deep snow at the end of my drive as they come around the corner. I would say mostly #2 is my concern regarding the ability to take down big pile of wet heavy snow like my 2 stage does. It does not need to throw far but it does need to be able to take down that pile.

do you have any experience with this situation


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

Buzz78 said:


> CoachCDC did you have to pay freight and pdi for the machine, and if so, if so you mind telling me how much? I believe you are in Canada? How was your dealer experience? I live in GTA west.



I live in Cleveland, OH so no pdi. Dealer was a local engine shop who had a floor model. They ordered another machine from their supplier and didn't charge me any excess freight.


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

obthedog said:


> I have to admit I am intrigued by the Honda single stage due to its light nimble design and the fact that it takes up less space. Not to mention a cost effective and reliable machine. I have however always held back mostly because 1. sometimes we get over 1ft of snow and 2.The snow plow piles up heavy deep snow at the end of my drive as they come around the corner. I would say mostly #2 is my concern regarding the ability to take down big pile of wet heavy snow like my 2 stage does. It does not need to throw far but it does need to be able to take down that pile.
> 
> do you have any experience with this situation


No I don't. We've had some big snow accumulations -- up around 2 feet -- the last few years. But we don't get 2 feet overnight. I have not had to go out and clear more than 8 inches in about a decade. My old 2 stage of course had no trouble with that or with the pile left by the plow. Last year though, the auger belt was a little worn and the 2 stage wasn't so cooperative with the EOD pile . . . and I got by okay. That's kind of what led me to the conclusion that I didn't need such a large machine at my current house.

So I think a single stage will work just fine. I generally clear in the morning before the plow goes down the street and then again after the plow comes. So I don't think I need to change my habits at all.


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

Congrats, I bought the same model last winter (with manual chute rotation) and I believe you'll be quite pleased with your purchase. My only gripe is the rotation handle is too long. That is to say, if it's rotated at 90 degrees, the handle extends beyond the blower body and thus bumps into things you're trying to get close to such as cars, walls, fences, etc.. Honda does sell a shorter handle if you don't mind dropping an extra $30. Overall, it's very well built, powerful and even easier to pull start than my 21" push mower. I love it!


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

Kilty said:


> Congrats, I bought the same model last winter (with manual chute rotation) and I believe you'll be quite pleased with your purchase. My only gripe is the rotation handle is too long. That is to say, if it's rotated at 90 degrees, the handle extends beyond the blower body and thus bumps into things you're trying to get close to such as cars, walls, fences, etc.. Honda does sell a shorter handle if you don't mind dropping an extra $30. Overall, it's very well built, powerful and even easier to pull start than my 21" push mower. I love it!



That was definitely a consideration. My current home has no need to clear anything near a wall or fence, and I can't recall ever clearing while the cars were anywhere but in the garage. So I considered that a secondary concern. I was not impressed with the remote chute control. I found it hard to turn on a few floor models -- not so hard that I couldn't turn it, but hard enough that I was concerned about stress on the components. It's hard to imagine how the manual chute could break. When I consider how much time I actually spend blowing snow, which isn't much, it became critical for me that the blower work every single time I need it.


----------

